# [DOW] Votre lecteur multimedia préféré

## yoyo

Voila, le DOW nouveau est arrivé !!!

Le but ici est de justifier (si possible) ce qui vous fait préférer tel ou tel lecteur : facilité de prise en main, intégration dans l'environnement, possibilités offertes (audio-video-encodage etc.), plutôt un lecteur par type de média etc. ; le tout avec les lignes de commandes ou les configurations "kivontbien".

Enjoy !

----------

## xaviermiller

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> kivontbien

 

heu, y a déjà un a priori pour KDE  :Laughing: 

perso, je ne suis pas difficile, je prends ce que me propse le desktop manager, en l'occurence totem  :Wink: 

EDIT: zut, totem ne lit pas les .mid   :Shocked: 

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

pour ma part mplayer ou Xine.

mplayer : rapide, fonctionne avec LIRC...

xine : comme LIRC + le fait qu'il "désactive" l'écran de veille (si vous savez comment faire pour mplayer...)

Un temps j'ai esayer VLC mais j'ai pas adhéré (en revanche sous windows oui  :Sad:  ).

----------

## KrysNux

Concernant les lecteurs videos:

mplayer vs vlc

mplayer : lit plus de formats (via win32codecs)

vlc : consomme moins.

Etant donné le peu de différences quelques % sur mon PIII 800, j'ai opté pour mplayer.

J'ai déjà aussi essayé des front-ends style : KMplayer / KPlayer et pour mon utilisation, je n'ai pas vraiment vu la plus-value.

----------

## kwenspc

xine ou mplayer, ça dépend de mon besoin. 

xine pour lire un dvd ou un divx. 

Mplayer pour tout ce qui est video sur le net (bandes annonces etc...), il s'intègre bien avec firefox. nickel.

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> xine ou mplayer, ça dépend de mon besoin. 
> 
> xine pour lire un dvd ou un divx. 
> 
> Mplayer pour tout ce qui est video sur le net (bandes annonces etc...), il s'intègre bien avec firefox. nickel.

 

IDEM.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Mplayer pour tout ce qui est video sur le net (bandes annonces etc...), il s'intègre bien avec firefox. nickel.

 

Idem : super pratique !

Sinon j'utilise totem mais plus régulièrement mplayer grâce à sa compatibilité et à sa légèreté...

hors sujet : ça veut dire quoi DOW ? désolé je suis tout nouveau tout beau (enfin, beau ça reste à voir   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## sireyessire

mplayer toujours!

mplayer plug-in pour firefox.

jamais de problèmes, il est pas gourmand (tourne à la perfection sur un P2 333 pour lire des dvd ou des divx)

en plus les aalib et libcaca sont bien marrantes.

par ailleurs le mencoder est très pratique pour encoder.

tiens je me demandais (j'ai pas cherché encore) il y a un encoder H264 libre qui marche bien?

----------

## cloud64

mplayer car mplayer lit tout, encode tout. tv, dvd, divx, streaming, sous titres sous tous les formats, mplayer le lira. C'est un tres beau logiciel.

Dans le meme genre, je trouve vlc génial car il consomme moins de ressources mais n'égal pas mplayer niveau option.

----------

## Argian

Ici aussi, mplayer pour tout ce qui est vidéo sauf les DVD avec ogle et la musique avec amarok ou xmms selon l'humeur D

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> tiens je me demandais (j'ai pas cherché encore) il y a un encoder H264 libre qui marche bien?

 mplayer (encore lui) le fait. Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il "marche bien"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Pareil que kwenspc  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

mplayer (mais le pur, pas gmplayer dont l'interface me répugne). Ma feature favorite : mplayer htpp://un.site.avec.des.clips.que.tu.peux.pas.télécharger.com -dumpstream -dumpfile=$mon_fichier.{mpg,avi,...}.

Puis j'aime bien avoir mon ch'ti mplayer $song & dans mes xinitrc, xsession, ou autre fichier de démarrage pour un boot musical.

----------

## guilc

pour mon utilisation courante :

- amarok avec backend xine pour l'audio

- kaffeine pour les videos

- mplayer-plugin dans firefox

- mplayer pour les trucs exotiques (genre dump de flux .rm)

Amarok, parceque ça roxe tout, superbe logiciel, qui fait TOUT (sauf le café). Kaffeine, parceque pas prise de tete : je mets mon dvd, j'ai les menus propres, ça me gère bien les .ogm avec multiples bandes sons/sous-titre sasn se faire chier avec la ligne de commande (bah oui, quand je regarde un film, j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tete avec man mplayer...). mplayer pour les trucs exotiques pour la puissance de la CLI

----------

## vdemeester

mplayer encore et toujours..

Il est léger, il lit tout, Y a pas d'interface graphique à proprement parler (ou alors gmplayer mais beurk..)  donc forcément j'aime l'extrème simplicité !

Pour les musiques, j'utilise mpd (avec comme backend le dernier gmpc : wonderful). L'avantage de mpd est simple : que je soit sous X ou pas, que j'ai un backend d'ouvert ou pas, ça joue ma musique (et sous X il suffit d'un tout petit logiciel genre keylaunch et hop, pas besoin de backend ^^). Et sinon xmms pour les fichier musicaux à écouter en vitesse.

Voilà, voilà..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

Vidéo :

 - MPlayer pour les fichiers vidéo en général (divx ou autre), lancé en ligne de commande. Pourquoi ? Bof, parceque je sais où est le fichier, et que j'ai en général un xterm sous la main, donc voilà, c'est ce qui me donne l'impression d'être le plus rapide pour lancer une lecture. Mais c'est très subjectif.

 - MPlayer, encore, pour les dumps de streams ou ce genre de bidouilles. Là, il est assez irremplaçable.

 - mplayerplug-in pour les videos dans Firefox. Il est de plus en plus rare qu'un stream le mette en défaut d'ailleurs, donc vraiment je le recommande chaudement.

 - Totem pour les DVD, parceque j'oublie tout le temps quelles sont les bonnes options (sous-titres, désentrelacement, etc.) pour MPlayer (et que j'ai eu la flemme de me faire des alias qui vont bien), et que donc là une GUI est la bien venue. Il y a quelques 6 mois ou 1 an encore, ça aurait plutôt été Xine, mais bon, maintenant je trouve que Totem marche bien (en tout cas pour cet usage), et je trouve sa GUI plus agréable, donc voilà, j'ai switché.

Audio :

 - ogg123 ou mpg321 pour juste un petit fichier là comme ça, ou bien un répertoire (genre celui d'un CD que je viens de ripper), depuis un xterm. 

 - Audacious aussi, de temps en temps, plus ou moins pour le même usage, quand j'ai la souris dans la main.

 - BeepMediaPlayer pour ouvrir les playlists de Jamendo ou assimilé. Là, je préfèrerais utiliser aussi Audacious¹, mais pour des raisons que j'ignore ça marche pas (j'ai pas beaucoup chercher non plus ceci dit...).

 - mplayerplug-in dans Firefox pour tout ce qui est direct sur le web (sauf playlists, cf. au dessus).

 - Rhythmbox quand il s'agit de vraiment écouter de la musique depuis mon audiothèque, de choisir des albums et de les enchainer, etc., bref pour les écoutes qui ne sont pas ponctuelles. Évidemment, ça ne va bien que pour les fichiers qui ont été correctement taggués (Easytag est mon ami), sinon il perd tout son intérêt.

Voilà voilà, mes petites habitudes... Vous l'aurez compris, je suis pas un fana du tout-en-un.  :Smile: 

¹ note : Audacious, c'est le successeur direct de BMP, donc toujours un XMMS-like en GTK-2 et en plus propre. Il y a aussi BMPx dans la famille, mais lui est en fait très différent (architecture avec un démon de lecture, etc.) et est en développement pour un plus long termes. Perso, celui là je m'en sert pas, parceque j'en ai pas besoin, et que sa stabilité laisse encore souvent à désirer.

----------

## geekounet

J'ai oublier de dire pour la zik : j'utilise Audacious (un fork de Beep Media Player qui n'est plus maintenu), parce que XMMS c du GTK+1 donc pas bô ^^

J'ai essayé MPD 2-3 fois, mais j'accroche pas.

Sinon, j'aime bien BMPx pour la possibilité de définir plusieurs playlists et parce qu'il ya un daemon derrière comme pour mpd, mais encore faut-il que j'arrive à lui programmer un client dbus en ligne de commande pour le controler avec mes touches multimedia (ou si quelqu'un en a un à me proposer, c'est pas de refus  :Wink:  )

Vous l'aurez compris, j'adore les lecteurs du style Winamp/XMMS  :Very Happy:  (Winamp que j'ai jamais utilisé d'ailleurs   :Laughing:  ).

----------

## TGL

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Il est léger, il lit tout, Y a pas d'interface graphique à proprement parler (ou alors gmplayer mais beurk..)

 

Deux trucs à noter :

 - depuis mplayer-1.0.20060102 (~arch), c'est la version GTK2 de la GUI qui est compilée (toujours en option via le flag "gtk", évidemment). C'est un peu moins beurk qu'avant, même si je ne l'utilise pas pour autant.

 - il y a une autre GUI, enfin si on veut, c'est celle en OSD (On Screen Display), accessible via la touche "M". Bon, je l'utilise pas non plus, mais voilà, ça existe quoi...

----------

## anigel

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  - il y a une autre GUI, enfin si on veut, c'est celle en OSD (On Screen Display), accessible via la touche "M". Bon, je l'utilise pas non plus, mais voilà, ça existe quoi...

 

Et c'est même "thémable" ! cf la GUI de mplayer sur geexbox, superbe !

----------

## marvin rouge

Audio:

mpd comme daemon, avec ncmpc comme front-end (ebuilds: media-sound/mpd et media-sound/ncmpc). C'est hyper pratique, ça lit tous les formats (amarok a des problèmes avec le flac), c'est in-plantable, peu gourmand, on peut l'utiliser dans toute situation de test (genre XGL, ou situation de config de WM avec des redémarrages de X intempestifs). Au reboot, il reprend ma playlist là ou elle était avant le reboot.

Video

mplayer pour les divx/avi, xine ou oggle pour les dvd

Encodage audio

grip, kaudiocreator, ou abcde, selon mon humeur.

Encodage video

Pas d'encodage video régulier, j'ai utilisé mencoder 1 fois.

----------

## dapsaille

Mplayer pour la vidéo pour tout ce qui as été précédemment dit ^^

 et xmms car à l'époque j'etait grand fan des winamp beta 

je dis bien à l'époque .. d'ailleurs j'avais appris à un chef de rayon informatique que ce qui tournit sur ses p200MMX c'etait un shareware .. il as rien compris ....   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - il y a une autre GUI, enfin si on veut, c'est celle en OSD (On Screen Display), accessible via la touche "M". Bon, je l'utilise pas non plus, mais voilà, ça existe quoi...

 

Ah, je me demandait comment on l'utilsait celui la  :Smile:  vais aller revoir mes flags moi...

Grand fan de mplayer, pour a peu pres tout, (même les dvds, et ca met toujorus une plombe pour retrouver l'option qui va bien), depuis peu, j'ai testé Kaffeine, et bien, j'ai été surpris, je l'aime bien, parce qu'il est simple, que le gui est bien foutu (pour une fois  :Smile:  ) et qu'il fait que ce que je lui demande sans "crasher pour un rien" (c) totem  :Smile:  (c'est gratuit, mais il me plante tout le temps entre les mains...)

Sinon, pour la musique, c'est mpd avec ncmpc et une barre de boutons faite avec mes mains pour fvwm + info venant de conky  :Smile:  et quand je vex ecouter un truc rapidement, c'est mpg123/ogg123 ou mplayer selon le format et j'utilise aussi parfois (sur mon laptop par exemple, ou je n'ai pas une audiotheque enorme) orpheus, qui est un petit lecteur ncurses bien sympa. Voilou

----------

## titoucha

Pour la musique amarok car je le trouve superbe et il a en plus quelques options pas mal comme last.fm.

Pour les video et Dvd c'est Xine car il lit les menus des dvd et si la vidéo est éxotique alors je passe à mplayer.

----------

## animemint

+1 mplayer

J'ai toujours utilisé mplayer et comme il me convient je vois pas de raison d'en changer.

----------

## PabOu

pour la musique, j'utilise xmms.

pour la musique que xmms ne joue pas, et pour les vidéos j'utilise gmplayer, c'est excellent sauf pour changer de langue audio ou de soustitres inclus dans le fichier vidéo. Alors je m'en remets à xine.

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> le fait qu'il "désactive" l'écran de veille (si vous savez comment faire pour mplayer...)

 

pour desactiver le screensaver :

```
stopxscreensaver = "yes"
```

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben vlc pour tout ce qui est divx et mlplayer (enfin gmplayer) pour les DVD et video sur le net !!!

[EDIT] Désolé de ne pas en mettre plus mais les lecteurs ce n'est pas ce qui m'intéresse le plus, je me réserve pour un DOW un peu plus dans mes cordes   :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

Mplayer et Kmplayer pour toutes les videos

Amarok pour le son  :Smile: 

Simples et parfaits !

----------

## d2_racing

Mplayer et Xmms  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

- mplayer : tout a déja été dit. Par contre je ne sais pas quel est le flag pour avoir le menu avec M, car ça ne marche pas chez moi   :Sad:  je n'ai que le son coupé (Mute) avec "m" ou "M".

- mpd (avec ncmpc ou mpc avec des bindings de FVWM) car je n'ai pas de coupures lors de fermetures de X, est c'est l'un des rares à ne pas me faire un son odieux (gréssillements).

----------

## sireyessire

 *Argian wrote:*   

> Ici aussi, mplayer pour tout ce qui est vidéo sauf les DVD avec ogle et la musique avec amarok ou xmms selon l'humeur D
> 
>  *sireyessire wrote:*   tiens je me demandais (j'ai pas cherché encore) il y a un encoder H264 libre qui marche bien? mplayer (encore lui) le fait. Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il "marche bien" 

 

ah oui avec la version subversion de x264

oki, mais je suis pas certain que l'implémentation soit pas partielle

enfin je regarderai

thx

----------

## Gaug

Moi j'utilise en premier xine quand il fonctionne sur les videos sinon mplayer et sur la video sur le net c'est mplayer

pour la radio sur le net c'est xmms il joue bien et il est simple.

pour les compilations music sur mon ordianteur j'utilise amarok(CVS avec moteur xine) ou juk

pour ripper j'utilise abcde (music) et dvdrip (dvd).

----------

## TGL

 *billiob wrote:*   

> - mplayer : tout a déja été dit. Par contre je ne sais pas quel est le flag pour avoir le menu avec M, car ça ne marche pas chez moi   je n'ai que le son coupé (Mute) avec "m" ou "M".

 

Tiens, bah je m'en souvenais plus, mais j'ai probablement dû modifier mon ~/.mplayer/input.conf pour avoir cette feature. Tout en bas du fichier j'ai un "m menu up".

----------

## billiob

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Tiens, bah je m'en souvenais plus, mais j'ai probablement dû modifier mon ~/.mplayer/input.conf pour avoir cette feature. Tout en bas du fichier j'ai un "m menu up".

 

Je n'ai pas de tel fichier, je l'ai créé, et pas de changements; je me renseignerai plus en détails ce WE si j'ai le temps. (En tout cas, je ne connaissais pas cette fonctionnalité).

----------

## lmarcini

Amarok pour l'audio et une platine de chez Aldi pour la vidéo. Parce que regarder un film assis sur un tabouret avec comme compagnons les ventilateurs de ma tour, très peu pour moi .  :Smile:  Sinon, pour 'prévisualiser' la vidéo, j'utilise Kaffeine...

----------

## truc

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Audio:
> 
> mpd comme daemon, avec ncmpc comme front-end (ebuilds: media-sound/mpd et media-sound/ncmpc). C'est hyper pratique, ça lit tous les formats (amarok a des problèmes avec le flac), c'est in-plantable, peu gourmand, on peut l'utiliser dans toute situation de test (genre XGL, ou situation de config de WM avec des redémarrages de X intempestifs). Au reboot, il reprend ma playlist là ou elle était avant le reboot.
> 
> 

 

Pour ceux qui voudrait tenter, il me semble que mpd ne le fait pas (reprendre au même endroit que ça s'est arreté lorsque tu redémarres) mais que c'est mpd-svn qui le fait. Dans le même genre si ça peut en interesser quelques uns, j'ai "fait" un ebuild ncmpc-svn

vvoili-voilou, vous l'aurez compris j'aime bien mpd pour les raisons déjà évoquées (le fait que ça soit un daemon est très pratique.. ) et ncmpc pour le fait que tu le fait un peu ressembler à ce que tu veux.. suffit d'avoir des jolis *term:)

----------

## Darkael

Pour la video j'utilise mplayer, je pense que tout a déja été dit sur lui   :Smile: 

Sinon pour la musique, c'est marrant mais MPD a décidé de planter juste avant que j'écrive ce post  :Very Happy:  (rien ne se passe quand j'essaie de le lancer, wtf?). Mais sinon c'est ce que j'utilise, avec ncmpc ou gmpc comme client selon les cas, quoique je n'aime pas trop l'interface récente de gmpc (notamment la fusion de la fenêtre de playlist et celle de navigation)

La raison pour laquelle je l'utilise c'est que j'aime bien le fait que ce soit un daemon, qu'il soit relativement léger, qu'il joue pas mal de formats différents et aussi qu'il gère assez bien les très grosses collections de musique, quoique apparement il plante si on ajoute plus de 15000 fichiers (je sais plus le nombre exact) à une playlist  :Confused: 

Sinon pour les autres lecteurs audio que j'ai essayé, c'est amarok qui est je pense le plus impressionant, mais je ne l'utilise pas pour deux raisons:

- Avec ma grosse collection de musique il s'est montré plutot lent et poussif

- J'ai décidé de faire une croix sur les applis KDE depuis que je n'utilise plus Klibido

Sinon Beep-media-player est pas mal dans le genre "clone de Winamp", en tout cas beaucoup mieux que XMMS.

----------

## TGL

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   Tiens, bah je m'en souvenais plus, mais j'ai probablement dû modifier mon ~/.mplayer/input.conf pour avoir cette feature. Tout en bas du fichier j'ai un "m menu up". 
> 
> Je n'ai pas de tel fichier, je l'ai créé, et pas de changements; je me renseignerai plus en détails ce WE si j'ai le temps. (En tout cas, je ne connaissais pas cette fonctionnalité).

 

Ah, décidément... Bon, bah effectivement, pas de ~/.mplayer/input.conf par défaut. L'astuce consiste à le copier depuis /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf avant de le modifier.

Quant à d'éventuels USE flag activant ce menu, comme ça là je ne vois rien de particulier (je me serais attendu à "xosd" si il y en avait un). Mais pour info au cas où : 

```
media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060217  USE="-3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext X aac aalib alsa -arts -bidi -bindist -bl cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug dga -directfb doc -dts dv dvb dvd dvdread -edl encode -esd fbcon -ggi gif gtk -i8x0 ipv6 -jack -joystick jpeg libcaca lirc live -livecd lzo mad matroska -matrox mmx -mmxext musepack -nas nls -nvidia openal% opengl oss png real rtc -samba sdl sse sse2 -svga -tga theora truetype v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs -xanim xinerama -xmms xv xvid -xvmc"
```

En espérant que j'ai tout bon cette fois...

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Personnelement j'utilise xine (xine-ui) et amarok (avec le backend xine) quasiment depuis le début. J'avais des problèmes de performance avec xmms (qui s'arrétait de temps en temps quand le disque était trop occupé) et mplayer (saccade vidéo).

Je les ai pas rééssayé depuis xine et amarok marchant très bien et proposent toutes les options que j'aime bien :

xine : beaucoup de formats supportés, sélection rapide de la piste sonore (matroska avec plusieurs piste son), navigation dvd...

amarok : bibliothèque principalement, intégration kde (dans la boite miniature), plus la fonction qui tue tout : mise à zero progressif du son d'amarok quand on le quitte   :Wink: 

Voilà.

----------

## Darkael

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *billiob wrote:*    *TGL wrote:*   Tiens, bah je m'en souvenais plus, mais j'ai probablement dû modifier mon ~/.mplayer/input.conf pour avoir cette feature. Tout en bas du fichier j'ai un "m menu up". 
> 
> Je n'ai pas de tel fichier, je l'ai créé, et pas de changements; je me renseignerai plus en détails ce WE si j'ai le temps. (En tout cas, je ne connaissais pas cette fonctionnalité). 
> 
> Ah, décidément... Bon, bah effectivement, pas de ~/.mplayer/input.conf par défaut. L'astuce consiste à le copier depuis /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf avant de le modifier.
> ...

 

Chez moi il faut lancer mplayer avec l'option -menu pour que ça marche (en plus de mettre les bons keybindings), t'aurais pas une option dans ta conf qui met ça par défaut?

Sinon apparement le flag --enable-menu (qui est apparement responsable de ce machin) est activé par défaut à la compil dans l'ebuild, donc je pense pas que les useflags changent quelque chose.

----------

## TGL

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Chez moi il faut lancer mplayer avec l'option -menu pour que ça marche (en plus de mettre les bons keybindings), t'aurais pas une option dans ta conf qui met ça par défaut?

  Bien vu ! 

```
% grep menu ~/.mplayer/*

/home/thomas/.mplayer/config:menu = yes

...
```

 Décidément, il me réussit pas ce sujet...   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Perso moi j'utilise mplayer pour tout ce qui est vidéo, bandes annonces...

J'utilise Xine dans quelques cas pour les DVDs (je trouve plus simple que mplayer pour ça, mais mplayer pourrait me convenir, mais bon question de goût)

Et j'utilise VLC pour le multiposte, même mplayer ou xine peuvent servir, je sais pas pourquoi je trouve que VLC est mieux pour le multiposte. Encore une fois je pourrai me contenter de mplayer pour tout faire vu qu'il fait tous les autres, mais non j'arrive pas à ne pas utiliser VLC pour le mulitposte et Xine pour les DVDs  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

Pour mes "videos de vacances" j'utilise Mplayer ou plutot gMplayer

pour les DVD j'utilise xine, pour le support du menu

et pour la zik en général j'utilise MPD associé a xbindkeys et mpc pour pouvoir utiliser mon clavier comme panneau de commande pour la lecture

pour la preview de musique j'utilise xmms, mais c'est vraiment rare

j'aime beaucoup MPD pour la fonctionnalité de reprise du morceau joué au démarrage de la machine, je trouve ça très classe  :Smile: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

mmmm

MPD avec jinzora et mpc (pratique pour faire un reveil matin avec cron   :Cool:  )

sinon les dvd c'est Xine et les autres video c'est gmplayer (qui lui me fait grave chier avec les dvd a chaque fois :/ )

----------

## billiob

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Chez moi il faut lancer mplayer avec l'option -menu pour que ça marche (en plus de mettre les bons keybindings), t'aurais pas une option dans ta conf qui met ça par défaut?  Bien vu ! 
> 
> ```
> % grep menu ~/.mplayer/*
> 
> ...

 

Merci, ça marche parfaitement maintenant (avec le input.conf pris de /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf)

----------

## nico_calais

Moi c'est mplayer sans hesiter.

Meme quand j'etais encore en parti sous windows, j'utilisais la version widows de mplayer. Le problème avec windows, c'est qu'il fallait plusieurs lecteurs pour plusieurs formats de fichier. Plusieurs divx laggaient ou n'etaient pas reconnus.

Avec Mplayer, j'ai plus eu de soucis. 

Y a qu'une fois ou j'ai eu un soucis. Le nom d'un fichier video que j'avais téléchargé commencait par un tiret ( - ). Du coup, en ligne de commande, ca le faisait pas vu que mplayer pensait que c'etait une option..Pas moyen de modifier le nom ou de le supprimer non plus. Il a fallu que je passe par l'interface graphique pour le renommer...

----------

## kopp

C'est là que l'antislash \ devient utile. \- et le tiret n'est pas interprété comme une option mais comme la lettre même...

Sinon, pour le DOW, moi c'est xmms/mplayer et voilà, me suis pas fatigué à chercher autre chose, même s'il faudrait parce que mplayer ne gère pas les menus des DVD....

ENfin, dernièrement j'avais du mal avec totem il voulait pas lire mes DVD, faudrait que je me replonge dessus. Il disait un truc genre le périphérique n'existe pas ...Last edited by kopp on Sat Mar 04, 2006 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TGL

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Y a qu'une fois ou j'ai eu un soucis. Le nom d'un fichier video que j'avais téléchargé commencait par un tiret ( - ). Du coup, en ligne de commande, ca le faisait pas vu que mplayer pensait que c'etait une option..Pas moyen de modifier le nom ou de le supprimer non plus.

 

Astuce : la plupart des programmes supporte le délimiteur "--" pour explicitement séparer les options des autres paramètres. Exemples : 

```
% cd /tmp

% touch -plop

touch: option invalide -- p

% touch -- -plop

% ls -- -plop

-plop

% mplayer -plop

[...]

Unknown option on the command line: -plop

[...]

% mplayer -- -plop

[...]

Joue -plop

[...]

% mv -- -plop plop

% ls plop

plop
```

----------

## kopp

Bon ok TGL, t'as plus la classe que moi  :Sad: 

----------

## nico_calais

Merci pour l'info. On en apprend tous les jours    :Wink: 

----------

## nonas

Chez moi c'est (g)mplayer pour toutes les vidéos divers avec le plugin MediaPlayerConnectivity (j'ai pas testé mplayer-plugin depuis longtemps et la dernière fois c'était plutôt moyen) Pour les dvd et la freebox c'est VLC (qui marche au poil depuis qu'il ne plante plus (!) ).

Pour le son, je suis passé récemment à Audacious (un fork de BMP : Wiki) mais je compte bien, à terme, passer à MPD avec un de ses nombreux frontends clients.

----------

## truz

Pour la musique c'est amaroK, rien à faire je ne peux plus m'en passer, il déchire trop surtout avec les petites nouveautés et corrections de la 1.4  :Very Happy: 

Pour la vidéo là ça dépend de mon humeur et des fichiers mais par ordre de préférence c'est Kaffeine, mplayer, vlc. Dans firefox c'est évidemment mplayerplug-in.

Le tout en utilisant le moteur xine car gstreamer n'a jamais voulu marcher (faut dire que j'ai pas trop insisté non plus).

----------

## UB|K

Alors je suis comme pas mal de monde pour le lecteur vidéo:

en fonction du format j'utilise un peu mplayer (mplayer-bin même, sur amd64 j'ai pas trop le choix) pour les formats exotiques mais pour tout les films/dvd j'utilise xine(-ui) qui malgré son interface repoussante me convient parfaitement: aucun pb avec les dvd, gestion lirc, panscan qui va bien pour mon écran 16:10... J'utilserais totem (backend xine) si le panscan marchais mais c'est pas le cas (enfin pas à ma connaissance).

Pour l'audio, mon choix est lié à ma collection musicale et comment je l'utilise: que des albums, rien en vrac et j'ai pour habitude d'écouter un album entier, pas de chanson isolée. Alors dans mon cas les lecteur "qui font tout sauf le café" ne m'intéressent pas trop, j'utilise muine qui fait les seuls trucs qui m'importent:

-lire ma musique (  :Embarassed:  )

-organiser ma musique avec une liste des albums (avec les pochettes, une fonction recherche)

et c'est tout.

En plus de ça, j'utilise quelques plugins pour muine afin d'ajouter quelques fonctionalités:

- plugin audioscrobbler 

- plugin serpentine (graver directement la playlist)

- plugin réveil matin (le PC est dans le salon mais des enceintes donnent dans ma chambre donc ça le fait)

- muine-shell pour contrôler muine via ligne de commande et donc via raccourcis clavier.

Voila, muine c'est bien, mangez-en.

----------

## Trevoke

J'utilise (g)mplayer pour les videos, DVD, tout ca.. Et audacious pour le son. J'aime bien XMMS,  mais l'interface commence a vraiment etre datee.. Et puis audacious est en developpement, et j'aime les trucs en developpement (quoi, j'utilise Gentoo, a la fin!).

Xine m'a laisse un gout bizarre dans la bouche, et je n'aime pas trop le menu, la facon dont il marche, l'interface..

----------

## E11

Bon ben je vais être original ! lol 

Pour les vidéos c'est mplayer évidement ! ( comment passer à côté d'un aussi bon programme ?!!! )

Sinon pour la musique amarok est vraiment bien pour l'écoute prolongée mais un peu gros pour les petites écoutes je trouve...

Donc j'utilise encore de temps en temps xmms, mais j'utilise surtout Orpheus !! Un super programme en mode texte bien pratique et facil d'utilisation ! ( mais ça reste du mode texte, avec ces avantages et défauts... perso j'aime bcp  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## yuk159

Encore un original... MPlayer.... en général pour l'audio et pour les films ainsi que streamtuner et audacious, j'ecoute pas mal de radios en ce moment.

----------

## matlj

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> mplayer : rapide, fonctionne avec LIRC...
> 
> xine : comme LIRC + le fait qu'il "désactive" l'écran de veille (si vous savez comment faire pour mplayer...)

 

Pour désactiver l'écran de veille dans mplayer, il faut faire un -stop-xscreensaver .

----------

## geekounet

Vu tout les bons avis que j'ai lu sur Amarok, j'ai essayé (en installant kde dans la foulée pour le réessayer aussi ^^) et je crois que je ne pourrai plus m'en passer  :Smile:  C'est super pour gérer une grande collection de musique, en plus des infos qu'il va chercher sur le net, des statistiques et tout  :Very Happy:  Franchement j'adore !!

Le seul hic, c'est que ça soit fait pour KDE donc lent à lancer quand on n'utilise pas celui-ci, et pas aussi beau que le GTK+ ^^

Maintenant, je voudrai savoir comment faire pour le controler en ligne de commande ? Ce serai pour associer ses actions à mes boutons multimédias sous FVWM. Et aussi comment récupérer les infos sur la musique en cours extérieurement ?

----------

## guilc

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Maintenant, je voudrai savoir comment faire pour le controler en ligne de commande ? Ce serai pour associer ses actions à mes boutons multimédias sous FVWM. Et aussi comment récupérer les infos sur la musique en cours extérieurement ?

 

La réponse est : "dcop"

dcop, c'est un outil en ligne de commande. Pour t'aider au début, tu peux utiliser "kdcop" qui est un interface graphique a dcop.

En gros, ça va donner :

dcop amarok default isPlaying => joue : oui/non

dcop amarok default nowPlaying =>  nom de ce qui est joué

dcop amarok default trackCurrentTime

dcop amarok default trackTotalTime

etc...

y a toute une floppée de commandes. Et une doc complète : http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/DCOP_Functions

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour la vidéo, j'utilise VLC et MPlayer (lorsque VLC ne fait pas la job). VLC a l'avantage de bien gérer les menus des DVDs...

Pour la musique, j'en suis encore à XMMS pour une raison un peu bete : l'immense majorité de ma musique est sur CD (des originaux) et je n'ai pas le petit cable qui relie mon lecteur CD à la carte son (ou plutot à ma carte mère puisque la carte son y est intégrée). J'ai bien essayé d'en acheter un une fois mais il n'a jamais voulu rentrer dans mon lecteur CD.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Quels autres lecteurs de musique peuvent utiliser, comme XMMS, la "sortie digitale" du lecteur CD (ça ne doit pas s'appeller comme ça mais vous m'avez compris  :Wink:  ). Beep Media Player ? Audacious ? Je préfèrerais du GTK...

----------

## TGL

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Quels autres lecteurs de musique peuvent utiliser, comme XMMS, la "sortie digitale" du lecteur CD (ça ne doit pas s'appeller comme ça mais vous m'avez compris  ). Beep Media Player ? Audacious ? Je préfèrerais du GTK...

 

Audacious sait le faire, oui. C'est dans les préférences du plugin CD Audio.

BMP savait probablement le faire aussi, mais bon, ça y est, il a jarté de Portage, donc la question du choix entre les deux ne se pose plus.

----------

## anigel

J'arrive bien tard sur ce sujet (trop de boulot ces temps-ci  :Wink: ) !

En fait sur le sujet des lecteurs multimédias je suis très partagé : j'utilise couramment mplayer, comme beaucoup (mais pas gmplayer). Mais sur certains types d'utilisations, je le trouve trop lourd. Un exemple simple que j'ai déjà développé dans mes HOWTO gentoo-media-box : celui de la charge pour passer une vidéo en plein écran sur un framebuffer : là, fbxine est nettement plus efficace, pour une qualité sensiblement équivalente, et une occupation CPU divisée par 2 ! Ca peut compter sur des machines moins puissantes ! Et, evidemment, le problème des menus DVD reste entier, malgré l'utilisation de la libdvdread.

Côté options de lecture de vidéos, il faut reconnaitre que c'est vraiment le champion de la bidouille de ligne de commande. On peut appliquer des filtres en quantité industrielle, et les possibilités offertes n'ont d'égal que le temps qu'il faut pour trouver le juste milieu. j'ai abandonné, et je n'en connais que 2 ou 3 : désentrelacement / adoucissement des contours, type de software scaling, etc...

Pour la navigation, j'utilisais jusque-là mplayerplug-in, mais il faut avouer qu'il n'est pas parfait, aussi je cherche une autre solution (j'en ai vu plus haut dans ce thread, je vais étudier ça ^^).

Pour l'encodage vidéo, là par contre, mencoder est vraiment une bénédiction : simple d'utilisation, extrêmement bien documenté, raisonnablement rapide et souple, c'est un des logiciels libres les plus impressionnants que l'on ait vu. Encodage 1-pass, 2-pass, n-pass selon les codecs, il fait tout. Logiciel en ligne de commande, on peut le scripter pour éviter d'avoir à rester pinqué devant le PC à attendre la fin de l'encodage : parfait ! Je ne tiens pas à développer trop les lignes de commande que j'utilise, car elles sont tout droit issues de la doc officielle, dont je ne voudrais pas vous priver  :Wink:  !

----------

## guilc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour l'encodage vidéo, là par contre, mencoder est vraiment une bénédiction : simple d'utilisation, extrêmement bien documenté, raisonnablement rapide et souple, c'est un des logiciels libres les plus impressionnants que l'on ait vu. Encodage 1-pass, 2-pass, n-pass selon les codecs, il fait tout. Logiciel en ligne de commande, on peut le scripter pour éviter d'avoir à rester pinqué devant le PC à attendre la fin de l'encodage : parfait ! Je ne tiens pas à développer trop les lignes de commande que j'utilise, car elles sont tout droit issues de la doc officielle, dont je ne voudrais pas vous priver  !

 

Bah perso, pour l'encodage, je préfère de TRES loin transcode.

Colle mieux aux options des codecs (notamment une intégration de xvid très supérieure), et je trouve qu'avec transcode on maitrise mieux ce qu'on fait, tout en ayant un ligne de commande plus simple (et une page man notablement plus claire  :Wink: )

----------

## lithium

totem(xine) et rhythmbox pour l'inegration à mon environement, la facilitée de prise en main, ...

mplayer quand certains médias posent problème ou pour les triturer (decoupage, codage, conversions en tous genres, ...)

----------

## idodesuke

Quand j'étais sous gnome j'utilisais essentiellement mplayer (pas gmplayer), avec je pouvais enchainer la vidéo et la mise en veille dans une ligne de commande, pratique pour aller coucher.

Depuis que je suis sous KDE j'ai découvert Kaffeine et KMplayer et j'avoue que je suis assez séduit par Kaffeine qui est un très bon player et l'intrégration de ces là dans konqueror est assez sympatique.

Bref je matte mes vidéos avec Kaffeine par contre j'aimerais assez trouver un moyen pour enchainer la mise en veille une fois la playlist terminée. Que ca donne un truc du genre animeep1, animeep2, NOIRTOTAL, ZZZzzzZZZ.

Pour la musique j'utilise amaroK ca fait longtemps que je le regarde se développer celui la et c'est un des nombreux trucs qui m'ont fait passer à KDE mais bon il est assez lourd c'est dommage (en meme temps vu le machin il a pas trop le choix). Un truc qui pourrait être sympas c'est l'espece d'onglet qui vient squater dans konqueror seulement j'aurais préféré un accès a ma playlist en cour ou a ma collection   :Sad:   .

Sinon il y a aussi BMPX qui pourrait m'interesser à condition qu'il se développe et MPD que je ne connais pas mais qui m'intrigue depuis j'ai lu ce topic.

XMMS est exellent mais piou c un ancêtre maintenant. Je veux pouvoir acceder à et gérer ma collection de mp3/ogg.

----------

## truc

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> MPD que je ne connais pas mais qui m'intrigue depuis j'ai lu ce topic

 

MPD, c'est vraiment pratique! d'autant plus si tu compte faire joujou avec xorg, xgl et même lancer une appli sur un autre "DISPLAY", tu n'auras aucune interruption, ça c'est vraiment bien, j'avais toujours une interruption avant..:/, en plus, (j'vais pas en dire trop long mais j'adore  :Smile:  ) c'est sympa, la musique qui démarre là ou elle s'est arretée quand t'as arreté[alsasound ou le pc], et c'est sympa qu'elle commence même avant que ton bureau graphique soit lancé, et c'est sympa tous ces client disponible! et c'est sympa ... BREF...  :Smile: 

La seule chose qui me manque(occasionnellement) c'est la possibilité, de pouvoir mettre facilement des chanson à la queue les une des autres, parce-que oui c'est possible, mais disons, que ça n'est pas très naturel... avec un peu de scripting dans tout ça pourrait sans doute améliorer ma foi mais bon...

bon, il te faut donc emerger mpd d'abord puis, un client, le mpc de base est essentiel, mais je te conseil un petit ncmpc  qui me convient très bien, (c'est du ncurse je préviens..)

Bon, en fait les gens te conseilleront d'installer mpd-svn, c'est bien sympa(ouais encore...) mais c'est pas réellement un ebuild subversion, c'est un ebuild basé sur un snapshot ce qui est disons de la publicité mensongère... j'ai récement modifier un ebuild de mpd normal pour en faire un vrai svn  :Wink:  si ça peut interesser, (certes c'est moins interessant que l'ebuild que je proposerai juste après  :Wink:  )

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/mpd-svn/mpd-svn-9999.ebuild,v 1.2 2006/02/09 21:11:31 ticho Exp $

SRC_URI=""

ESVN_REPO_URI="https://svn.musicpd.org/mpd/trunk"

ESVN_PROJECT="mpd"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="autogen.sh"

inherit subversion eutils

DESCRIPTION="A development version of Music Player Daemon (mpd)"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.musicpd.org"

#SRC_URI="mirror://gentoo/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-*"

IUSE="aac alsa ao audiofile flac icecast ipv6 mad mikmod mp3 musepack vorbis oss unicode"

DEPEND="dev-util/gperf

    !media-sound/mpd

    sys-libs/zlib

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.0.0

    aac? ( >=media-libs/faad2-2.0_rc2 )

    alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

    ao? ( >=media-libs/libao-0.8.4 )

    audiofile? ( media-libs/audiofile )

    flac? ( >=media-libs/flac-1.1.0 )

    icecast? ( media-libs/libshout )

    mad? ( media-libs/libmad

           media-libs/libid3tag )

    mikmod? ( media-libs/libmikmod )

    musepack? ( media-libs/libmpcdec )

    vorbis? ( media-libs/libvorbis )"

upgrade_warning() {

    echo

    ewarn "This package now correctly uses 'vorbis' USE flag, instead of 'ogg'."

    ewarn "See http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101877 for details."

    echo

    ewarn "Home directory of user mpd, as well as default locations in mpd.conf have"

    ewarn "been changed to /var/lib/mpd, please bear that in mind while updating"

    ewarn "your mpd.conf file."

    echo

    epause 7

}

pkg_setup() {

    upgrade_warning

    enewuser mpd '' '' "/var/lib/mpd" audio || die "problem adding user mpd"

    # also change the homedir if the user has existed before

    usermod -d "/var/lib/mpd" mpd

}

src_compile() {

    econf \

        $(use_enable alsa) \

        $(use_enable alsa alsatest) \

        $(use_enable oss) \

        $(use_enable mp3) \

        $(use_enable aac) \

        $(use_enable ao) \

        $(use_enable ao aotest) \

        $(use_enable audiofile) \

        $(use_enable audiofile audiofiletest) \

        $(use_enable flac libFLACtest) \

        $(use_enable flac) \

        $(use_enable icecast shout) \

        $(use_enable ipv6) \

        $(use_enable !mad mpd-mad) \

        $(use_enable !mad mpd-id3tag) \

        $(use_enable mikmod libmikmodtest) \

        $(use_enable mikmod mod) \

        $(use_enable musepack mpc) \

        $(use_enable vorbis ogg) \

        $(use_enable vorbis oggtest) \

        $(use_enable vorbis vorbistest) \

        || die "could not configure"

    emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

    dodir /var/run/mpd

    fowners mpd:audio /var/run/mpd

    fperms 750 /var/run/mpd

    keepdir /var/run/mpd

    emake install DESTDIR=${D} || die

    rm -rf ${D}/usr/share/doc/mpd/

    dodoc ChangeLog INSTALL README TODO UPGRADING

    dodoc doc/COMMANDS doc/mpdconf.example

    insinto /etc

    newins doc/mpdconf.example mpd.conf

    exeinto /etc/init.d

    newexe ${FILESDIR}/mpd.rc6 mpd

    if use unicode; then

        dosed 's:^#filesystem_charset.*$:filesystem_charset "UTF-8":' /etc/mpd.conf

    fi

    dosed 's:^#user.*$:user "mpd":' /etc/mpd.conf

    dosed 's:^#bind.*$:bind_to_address "localhost":' /etc/mpd.conf

    dosed 's:^port.*$:port "6600":' /etc/mpd.conf

    dosed 's:^music_directory.*$:music_directory "/var/lib/mpd/music":' /etc/mpd.conf

    dosed 's:^playlist_directory.*$:playlist_directory "/var/lib/mpd/playlists":' /etc/mpd.conf

    dosed 's:^log_file.*$:log_file "/var/log/mpd.log":' /etc/mpd.conf

    dosed 's:^error_file.*$:error_file "/var/log/mpd.error.log":' /etc/mpd.conf

    dosed 's:^pid_file.*$:pid_file "/var/run/mpd/mpd.pid":' /etc/mpd.conf

    dosed 's:^db_file.*:db_file "/var/lib/mpd/database":' /etc/mpd.conf

    dosed 's:^#state_file.*$:state_file "/var/lib/mpd/state":' /etc/mpd.conf

    diropts -m0755 -o mpd -g audio

    dodir /var/lib/mpd/music

    keepdir /var/lib/mpd/music

    dodir /var/lib/mpd/playlists

    keepdir /var/lib/mpd/playlists

    insinto /var/log

    touch ${T}/blah

    insopts -m0640 -o mpd -g audio

    newins ${T}/blah mpd.log

    newins ${T}/blah mpd.error.log

    use alsa && \

        dosed 's:need :need alsasound :' /etc/init.d/mpd

}

pkg_postinst() {

    echo

    einfo "The default config now binds the daemon strictly to localhost,"

    einfo "rather than to all available IPs."

    echo

    if ! use ao ; then

        ewarn "As you're not using libao for audio output, you need to"

        ewarn "adjust audio_output sections in /etc/mpd.conf to use"

        ewarn "ALSA or OSS. See"

        ewarn "/usr/share/doc/${PF}/mpdconf.example.gz."

        echo

    fi

    einfo "Please make sure that MPD's pid_file is set to /var/run/mpd/mpd.pid."

    echo

    ewarn "Note that this is just a development version of Music Player Daemon,"

    ewarn "so if you want to report any bug to MPD developers, please state this fact in"

    ewarn "your bug report, as well as the fact that you used a ${P} Gentoo ebuild."

    upgrade_warning

}

```

Et voila, et pour la partie plus interessante, c'est pour l'ebuild de ncmpc, en fait y'a des nouvelles fonctionnalités dans la version svn, mais comme j'aime bien rester avec portage, je teste ce que je peux en local, puis j'installe en général avec portage  :Smile: 

voici donc cet ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/ncmpc/ncmpc-0.11.1-r1.ebuild,v 1.6 2006/02/07 20:43:14 blubb Exp $

inherit subversion

DESCRIPTION="A ncurses client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD) svn version"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.musicpd.org/?page=ncmpc"

ESVN_REPO_URI="https://svn.musicpd.org/ncmpc/trunk"

ESVN_PROJECT="ncmpc-svn"

ESVN_BOOTSTRAP="autogen.sh"

#SRC_URI="http://mercury.chem.pitt.edu/~shank/${P}.tar.gz mirror://sourceforge/musicpd/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

IUSE="clock-screen mouse search-screen key-screen artist-screen raw-mode nls debug"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-*"

RDEPEND="virtual/libc

    sys-libs/ncurses

    dev-util/subversion

    dev-libs/popt

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.4"

pkg_setup() {

    use search-screen && einfo "Please note that the search-screen is (still)experimental"

}

src_compile() {

    econf $(use_enable clock-screen) \

          $(use_enable debug) \

          $(use_enable mouse) \

          $(use_enable key-screen) \

          $(use_enable search-screen) \

          $(use_enable artist-screen) \

          $(use_with nls) \

          $(use_with raw-mode)

    emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

    make install DESTDIR=${D} docdir=/usr/share/doc/${PF} \

        || die "install failed"

    prepalldocs

}
```

Voili-voilou, j'éspère que ça plaira  :Wink:  (bon je vous l'accorde ça plaira surement plus à ceux qui utilisait ncmpc déjà avant... Mais bon...)

----------

## Longfield

moi je suis pas très original non plus, mais pour tout ce qui est video c'est mplayer : j'ai encore jamais réussi à le mettre en défaut, tout y passe sans problème, et après avoir un peu potassé le man, on fait vraiment tout ce qu'on veut et tout ça sans une interface graphique.

Pour l'audio par contre, j'adore amarok, j'aime bien son côté un lourdingue/media center pour gérer toute ma musique.

----------

## anigel

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bah perso, pour l'encodage, je préfère de TRES loin transcode.
> 
> Colle mieux aux options des codecs (notamment une intégration de xvid très supérieure)

 

Je m'étais promis de regarder ça, mais définitivement je manque de temps en ce moment  :Arrow:  j'opte donc pour la solution de facilité : je peux te demander de développer un ce point stp ?

Merci d'avance  :Wink:  !

----------

## idodesuke

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *idodesuke wrote:*   MPD que je ne connais pas mais qui m'intrigue depuis j'ai lu ce topic 
> 
> MPD, c'est vraiment pratique! d'autant plus si tu compte faire joujou avec xorg, xgl et même lancer une appli sur un autre "DISPLAY", tu n'auras aucune interruption, ça c'est vraiment bien, j'avais toujours une interruption avant..:/, en plus, (j'vais pas en dire trop long mais j'adore  ) c'est sympa, la musique qui démarre là ou elle s'est arretée quand t'as arreté[alsasound ou le pc], et c'est sympa qu'elle commence même avant que ton bureau graphique soit lancé, et c'est sympa tous ces client disponible! et c'est sympa ... BREF... 
> 
> La seule chose qui me manque(occasionnellement) c'est la possibilité, de pouvoir mettre facilement des chanson à la queue les une des autres, parce-que oui c'est possible, mais disons, que ça n'est pas très naturel... avec un peu de scripting dans tout ça pourrait sans doute améliorer ma foi mais bon...

 

ouais c'est sympas je vais pouvoir m'amuser un peu avec ^^

http://fvwm.lair.be/viewtopic.php?t=1040

http://fvwm.lair.be/viewtopic.php?t=512&highlight=mpd

----------

## razer

Petite participation en ce qui concerne l'encodage :

mencoder (et transcode aussi je crois) ont le gros défaut de ne pas être multithreadé.

En effet j'ai un P4 HT, donc (la chance d'avoir ?) 2 processeurs virtuels. Mencoder ne les gère pas.

De plus, l'encodage en divx5 ou xvid est très lent à la fois sur mencoder et sur transcode, comparativement à un encodage sous windows. En utilisant FFmpeg, mencoder met sa race à tout ce qui semble exister, tout OS confondus, mais j'hésite toujours à l'utiliser pour des raisons de compatibilité.

----------

## guilc

 *razer wrote:*   

> Petite participation en ce qui concerne l'encodage :
> 
> mencoder (et transcode aussi je crois) ont le gros défaut de ne pas être multithreadé.
> 
> En effet j'ai un P4 HT, donc (la chance d'avoir ?) 2 processeurs virtuels. Mencoder ne les gère pas.

 

Transcode marche en mode client/serveur pour distribuer les encodages : tu n'as qu'a utiliser ça poru faire tourner 2 instances de transcode en simultanné sur la même machine  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> De plus, l'encodage en divx5 ou xvid est très lent à la fois sur mencoder et sur transcode, comparativement à un encodage sous windows. En utilisant FFmpeg, mencoder met sa race à tout ce qui semble exister, tout OS confondus, mais j'hésite toujours à l'utiliser pour des raisons de compatibilité.

 

La, c'est pas le problème de l'encodeur, mais du codec lui même qui est moins bien optimisé sous linux que sous wiwi...

----------

## Temet

Quelqu'un a déjà testé ce truc? http://jajuk.info/index.php/Main_Page

----------

## Desintegr

Ça c'est du déterrage  :Smile: 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a déjà testé ce truc? http://jajuk.info/index.php/Main_Page

 

Perso, rien que le  *Quote:*   

> Requirements :  Java 1.5 + (1.6 recommended)

  ça me tente pas  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

J'ai pas demandé qui ça tentait, mais qui avait testé   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Je suis très content d'Amarok, je voulais juste un avis pour savoir, curiosité inside   :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a déjà testé ce truc? http://jajuk.info/index.php/Main_Page

 

Dommage qu'il soit en Java mais il a l'air très bien foutu  :Smile: 

----------

## julroy67

Pour moi c'est principalement Mplayer, enfin quand je veux voir rapidement un truc. Sinon bah :

Vidéo :

- SMplayer (un super frontend pour mplayer)

- GXine pour les DVD

Audio :

- Amarok sur backend Xine

Amarok parce que tout simplement il fait tout ce dont j'ai besoin et il est parfait pour moi

SMplayer puisque c'est une super interface à un bon lecteur efficace

Et Gxine bah je veux pas me faire chier quand je regarde un DVD (comme ça a été déjà dit), donc la simplicité et l'efficacité de ce côté de Xine me va.

----------

## jerep6

Pourquoi SMplayer n'est il pas dans portage ?

julroy67 : Où as tu trouvé ton ebuild pour l'installer ?

----------

## geekounet

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Pourquoi SMplayer n'est il pas dans portage ?
> 
> julroy67 : Où as tu trouvé ton ebuild pour l'installer ?

 

L'ebuild est là, mais apparemment il lui manque un mainteneur, ce pourquoi il n'est pas encore dans Portage.

----------

## Temet

[mylife]J'ai fait la tradoc de plusieurs versions de SMPlayer, jusqu'à que je le trouve vraiment trop buggué et que je le désinstalle. Pis le mec il sortait une version par jour ou tous les deux jours, j'en ai eu vite marre de traduire et retraduire des morceaux au bout de deux semaines[/mylife]

Perso hier j'ai donné une nième chance à Kaffeine... et ma foi, c'est ptet la bonne cette fois  :Wink: 

(pour les DVDs, au lieu de xine-ui)

----------

## julroy67

Eh ben il est en arrivage, c'est ici que ça se passe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176211 et l'ebuild bah je l'ai pris sur ce bug, puis ensuite dans l'overlay cité sur la page -> http://svn.liveforge.org/berkano/trunk/

Voili voilou   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Oups grilled 2x   :Mad: 

----------

## jerep6

Ok merci.

Je trouve SMplayer super bien. Il est largement mieux que le gui de mplayer. Il a la possibilité de remplacer vlc pour les vidéos (sauf s'il bug : cf Temet).

Je trouve la numérotation des versions bizarre.

0.5.7 et avant 0.5.21. Instinctivement j'aurais dit le contraire.

----------

## Bapt

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> 0.5.7 et avant 0.5.21. Instinctivement j'aurais dit le contraire.

 

Bah non c'est la même que ton kernel  :Smile:  2.6.7 est avant la version 2.6.21 normale 7<21 ...

----------

## jerep6

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah non c'est la même que ton kernel  2.6.7 est avant la version 2.6.21 normale 7<21 ...

 

C'est pas faux.

----------

## julroy67

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [mylife]J'ai fait la tradoc de plusieurs versions de SMPlayer, jusqu'à que je le trouve vraiment trop buggué et que je le désinstalle. Pis le mec il sortait une version par jour ou tous les deux jours, j'en ai eu vite marre de traduire et retraduire des morceaux au bout de deux semaines[/mylife]
> 
> 

 

Hum perso je n'ai trouvé aucun bug apparent, il marche toujours correctement. Enfin j'ai pas poussé plus que regarder des videos. Et puis avec le temps ça a peut-être changé.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zyprexa

Mes besoins sont assez sommaires, mon post le sera donc aussi ^^

-xine (presque exclusivement : nickel pour les dvd, un clic milieu et hop la gui disparaît, en un tournemain il DL la gui directement)

-vlc pas accroché... wxgtk me rappelle trop windows

-mplayer pour les très très rares vidéos que xine lit pas (que mplayer ne lit parfois pas non plus d'ailleurs ^^)

-mpd avec une super gui : gmpc (pleins de plugins inutiles (indispensables donc) qui récupèrent les jaquettes, les paroles etc il y en a même un qui se connecte directement à magnatune)

----------

## geekounet

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> -mpd avec une super gui : gmpc (pleins de plugins inutiles (indispensables donc) qui récupèrent les jaquettes, les paroles etc il y en a même un qui se connecte directement à magnatune)

 

Tiens d'ailleurs, qq'un a testé l'interface Sonata ? Je pense bien installer MPD un jour, sur mes petites machines faibles, et donc je cherche des interfaces sympa  :Smile: 

Mais je lacherai pas Amarok en tant que lecteur de zik principal  :Wink: 

Sinon maintenant pour la vidéo, j'utilise presque exclusivement Mplayer maintenant, parfois VLC quand j'ai des soucis avec les streams, et Xine quand il me faut les menus des DVD (bien que Mplayer commence à les supporter maintenant).

----------

## zsfrack

Pour les videos c'est mplayer, que je trouve parfait pour mes besoins. Et pour la musique c'est amarok pour le moment...(je suis en train d'emerger mpd  :Wink: )

----------

## DuF

 *zsfrack wrote:*   

> Pour les videos c'est mplayer, que je trouve parfait pour mes besoins. Et pour la musique c'est amarok pour le moment...(je suis en train d'emerger mpd )

 

Quand on goute à MPD, tout ce qu'on aura gouté auparavant paraitra d'une fadeur indéfinissable   :Laughing: 

----------

## zsfrack

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Quand on goute à MPD, tout ce qu'on aura gouté auparavant paraitra d'une fadeur indéfinissable  

 

Je vien de finir l'installation, j'ai tout configurer et ca fonctionne nickel. C'est vraiment puissant. Un autre pas de franchi vers mon "evolution"  :Laughing:  vers les logiciels en ligne de commandes

----------

## Dismantr

Vous me mettez l'eau à la bouche avec votre MPD ; je l'utilise sous mon iPodLinux, mais je crois que je vais me laissé tenter par un petit emerge sur mon Gentoo de travail....   :Cool: 

----------

## jerep6

C'est clair, à lire ce que vous écrivez on dirait que MPD est "lelecteurdelamortkitue".

MPD a quoi de plus (ou de moins) qu'amarok ?

----------

## Temet

Ca ne se compare pas, c'est pas du tout la même approche.

Ca correspond à deux attentes différentes et deux types d'utilisateurs différents qui, s'ils sont suffisemment intelligents, ne cracheront pas sur l'autre player qui ne convient pas à leurs besoins.

Alors que y en a d'autres ...

----------

## Bapt

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> MPD a quoi de plus (ou de moins) qu'amarok ?

 

1 - très peu de dépendances et très léger

2 - séparation démon/client => un démon qui n'est pas dépendant de rien donc tu peux casser ton X ce que tu veux ta musique tourne.

3 - Des clients qui tuent tout : mpc, emphasis en ce qui me concerne, mais il y en a pour tous les goût (mon pda me sert aussi de télécommande avec glurp qui GUI).

4 - des sorties qui permettent par exemple le shoutcast, très pratique pour pouvoir écouter sa musique au boulot par exemple.

La seule chose qui s'en rapproche c'est xmms2, faudrait que j'essaye pour comparer, mais je suis tellement satisfait de mpd que je n'en ressent pas vraiment le besoin.Last edited by Bapt on Wed Jul 18, 2007 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dismantr

Bien sûr, ça ne m'empèchera pas de garder exaile dans un coin et j'avais déjà bien intégré cette séparation client-serveur... J'suis juste très curieux de ces choses là...

Me parlez de rien ! J'risque de m'y intéressé et de vous casser les pieds pendant 10 ans sur le forum pour comprendre pourquoi sur ma machine ça ne marche pas   :Exclamation:  lol

Bref, MPD, j'avais galéré sérieux pour le mettre en place sur mon iPod ; j'étais donc assez frileux en ce qui concerne une expérience laptop... Mais ça me titille... Je risque de succombé.

Aussi, j'appuie la remarque de Temet sur les deux visions des choses. Ne crachons pas sur ceux d'en face  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Moi par exemple je préfère AmaroK à MPD

Mais je comprend que certains adorent MPD ^_^ , c'est vrai que sa nature client/serveur est bien sympa

----------

## julroy67

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca correspond à deux attentes différentes et deux types d'utilisateurs différents qui, s'ils sont suffisemment intelligents, ne cracheront pas sur l'autre player qui ne convient pas à leurs besoins.
> 
> 

 

C'est même une règle qui devrait être générale, chacun ses goûts (mais on a le droit de troller de temps en temps ^^). Moi perso MPD j'ai même pas testé, en fait j'en avais jamais entendu parler  :Mad:  Et puis de toute façon Amarok m'a toujours convenu (quoi que quand je suis sous GNOME c'est pas très pratique).

----------

## jerep6

Vu ce que vous dites, il faut passer un certain temps à configurer MPD.

Je vais rester sur amarok (pour le moment) car il fait tout ce que je veux mais faudra que je teste MPD.

KDE vaincra !!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

Euh, pour MPD il faut environ 50s de configuration (en comptant le temps de création de la base), en 1er lui dire où sont tes fichiers audio et en 2nd lors du premier démarrage, lui dire de créer sa base (chez moi, sur un proc 1.6Ghz, 512 de ram, pour 8Go de musique, ça prend entre 25s et 35s) et c'est tout.

@geekount : Sonata c'est l'interface que j'utilise et c'est celle que je préfère en GTK2. Je ne suis pas sous Gnome mais sous XFCE et tout mon bureau est GTK2. Je l'apprécie beaucoup pour la pop-up lors du changement de chansons, la récupération automatique des pochettes d'albums (sans besoin de rajouter un plug-in à installer manuellement).

Pour avoir utiliser Amarok (sur la Mandriva de mes parents) et Rhythmbox, pour moi y a pas photo, MPD + GUI qui va bien c'est largement au dessus. Après sans doute que si j'avais une machine plus "actuelle", je ne verrais pas les défauts des logiciels pré-cités et je les apprécierais. Mais ce n'est pas le cas et ils sont bien trop lourds pour ma machine. Et puis ils n'avaient pas le Gapless sur les fichiers OGG/Vorbis la dernière fois que je les ai testé et ça pour moi, c'est une condition d'élimination  :Smile: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Malgré le fait que j'utilise GNOME (et en terme général que des applis en GTK2) je n'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent à kaffeine pour la simplicité d'uilisation de ma carte TNT et à amarok pour son équaliser (enceintes trop aigues) que beaucoup de lecteur GTK2 n'ont pas. Enfin ce dernier risque de changer pour BMPx 0.40 (si il est assez stable) ou pour exaile (support de l'équalizer avec la prochaine version de gstreamer, il me semble).

----------

## swilmet

Je viens d'installer MPD et Sonata, et en effet, c'est génial  :Very Happy: 

J'ai rencontré un petit problème, qui a vite été réglé :

```
cd /dossier/musique && find -type d -exec chmod +x {} \;
```

Parce que j'avais quelques répertoires qui n'avaient pas le droit d'exécution partout, et donc en faisant "mpd --create-db", ces répertoires-là n'étaient pas inclus.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai longtemps utilisé AmaroK mais maintenant j'utilise Quod Libet pour son support des tags personnalisés qui représente vraiment une évolution par rapport aux iTunes-Like !

----------

## vdemeester

mplayer pour la vidéo.. comme tout le monde.. (en fait il me sert aussi pour écouter les radios de la BBC).

Et sinon, je suis passé de MPD (+ncmpc ou +sonata) ) media-sound/moc. La raison est simple. MPD me bouffe quand même trop de ressource, quand je n'écoute pas de musique par exemple.. Je sais que c'est pas énorme, mais à certain moment, ça devenait chiant.. media-sound/moc est en ligne de commande, avec également une interface ncurse.. C'est donc très facile de le controler avec les touches multimedia, or else.. Il est plutôt pratique tout en restant très simple.. C'est mon choix  :Very Happy: .

----------

## kurp

vlc sinon pour ma musique j' utilise amarok

----------

